# Teeth cleaning.wow



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca had her injections and vet suggested cleaning her teeth to save on any problems in the future. I had my usual panic attack as another trauma for her but she loves it!
I think it's the chicken flavoured toothpaste. We need to buy the toothbrush any tips please?
Anyone else had a positive teeth cleaning experience?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have 2 toothbrushes a long one and a weird short one that you put your finger inside. They love the chicken toothpaste but aren't over keen on the brushing. My friends resue cat has just had a general anesthetic to remove severe plaque from its teeth so that inspires me to keep on trying with the brushing by I don't find it easy and I often forget !


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoebe, my cocker has just had her teeth done under General Anaesthetic too, and some extractions 
I am hoping that the plaque off works, as tooth brushing daily is not likely to happen with my 2 dogs and cat!
I do give the dogs bones too, which helps


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've seen a product that Tropiclens do, I think you apply it to the teeth more a prevention....I've been tempted, has anyone used it ??


----------

